# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Επιτελους Ανοιξη

## mesaios

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Βασικα αυτο το POST ειναι για να σπασει η "Παρθενια"  ::  απο το Group.

Σε πολυ λιγο απο σημερα θα ειμαστε και εμεις ενα μικρο μερος μεν αλλα ενεργο δε στης προσπαθειες που κανετε ολοι στην αναπτυξη αυτου που λεγετε WIRELESS.

Ελπιζω εμεις απο το ακρο "Καλως η Κακως"της βορειας Ελλαδος να βοηθησουμε οσο και οπως μπορουμε στο σχεδιο αυτο.

Ευχαριστω και παλι τον Site Admin τον Stoidi και ολους τους αλλους για την βοηθεια και την υπομονη που εδειξαν στης ερωτησεις και στους προβληματισμους μου!!!"Βλεπε Dti"  ::   ::   ::  


Φιλικα απο την ακριτικη Ορεστιαδα και με εκτιμηση

Βασιλης Νεστοριδης

----------

